# Little Switcher



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm looking for information on this engine. It appears to be a shortened NW-2 on a 4 wheel truck. I found it when I searched "Large Scale Garden Railroads"-Bing Images, but I've also seen a similar engine with a different road name in another forum. I guess what I'm looking for is the prototypical nomenclature for that engine so I can research it, or is it just something a creative modeler bashed.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

That was made by USA Trains and was called the Mighty Moe. It hasn't been made in a few years now but they do turn up on ebay quite often. It was also called the 20tonner.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

It has no real prototype..
USA Trains took parts from their NW2 (which is a real prototype locomotive) to make this shorter fictional "critter"..
Aristocraft did the same thing with parts from their Alco RS3 locomotive to make their 'Lil critter, which is also fictional.

EMD did actually make a tiny switcher from SW/NW type parts! (well, just the cab really) but it doesnt look much like the USA trains 20 tonner..
It was called the "Model 40"..Only eleven were ever built, and eight still survive today:

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/pictures%5C46171%5CWS%20RR%20003.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-0GZqvkWr_Ng/UazWEcmmc1I/AAAAAAAACKs/XVMP7Ngz3ro/s1600/bs36.jpg

Scot


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks guys for the help. I bashed a body from a Bachmann 10-wheeler and shortened and narrowed it's tender, and combined it with the chassis and drive wheels from a USA Trains S-4, for a "kinda" Dunkirk style engine. So somewhere in the garage is the cab and hood of the remaining S-4. I was going to bash it with the chassis from a Mighty Mack, for a short switcher. Problem with that is the engineer in the cab is 1/29 size, and most of the other folks on the VGRR(Veggie Garden Railroad) are 1/22.5. The dog in the Dunkirk cab is bigger than the engineer in the S-4.


----------



## Michael L (Mar 18, 2014)

This is a great little engine if you can get one I would recommend it. Unstoppable! It has a usat powerblock with 4 wheel electrical pickup and two sliding shoes for power. I ran mine today for two hours cleaning the track and pulling around new box cars. Isn't bothered by turnouts and runs on the dirtiest track. I wish I had another.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike;

Although it is 1:20.3 scale, the Bachmann Davenport switcher is based on such a diminuative prototype, that it is still dwarfed by 1:29 scale cars. The couplers are mounted a bit high, but I think Bachmann offers a coupler version that mounts lower. The locomotive is a good runner, and trundles along fairly slowly. As seen below, even the USA "beer can" tank car dwarfs this locomotive.










Just another "prospect" for you.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Thank for the tips, I do like the Davenport.


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

I found a Chessie Mighty Moe at the trainshow today, and passed on it. It was in great shape and for a good price, but I had recently purchased 2 black Mighty Macks. Maybe if it was in CNW colors, I might have jumped on it and just put in storage.


----------

